# New vet and possible agility classes



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm calling Lifetime Pet Wellness Center tmrw. They are a holistic vet staff. I'm going to be blunt about my choice to feed my dogs raw, which i dont think they will have a problem with.

I'm going to get pricing on:
Initial visit cost
Office Call
Physical Exam
Heart Worm Test
Titer testing

Accepting that I feed PMR and not hounding me for it is going to make it or break it. I love what I have read about their services and their reviews seem great.

Is there anything else I should ask about?


I'm also going to be calling a dog agility training center to see about getting Tucker into agility, flyball and dock dogs. They have 10 acres of fenced property with all the equipment on hand for training. They too have good reviews and seem to be legit. Their pricing for introduction to agility is $90 for 8 sessions. Is this a bad price?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

That sounds like a great price! At that price, I'd ask about the instructors qualifications...





Makovach said:


> Their pricing for introduction to agility is $90 for 8 sessions. Is this a bad price?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Heard good things about that vet. Thought of trying him but I don't currently have any issues at all to report. Will keep him in mind in the future. If you do decide to go with him please let me know how it works out. 

I don't remember him having really high prices. This was the other holistic vet. He may not support the raw diet but he knows of it and assumes raw feeders know what they are doing. I haven't spoken to him but that is what I get from his site. 

The agility sounds overpriced for what your getting there. I could be wrong but it sounds that way. I'd recommend joining columbus all breed. Check it out and let me know what you think. It would be 80 dollars for your starter class. Then 80 dollars a year for any classes you want besides agility which has a three class requirement before they allow you to start that. Their agility requires off lead control that most don't have going in it.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

For 10 acres with all the equipment, I guess lessons must be cheaper in Ohio than in Montana...





bridget246 said:


> The agility sounds overpriced for what your getting there.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I liek that price for agility. Good luck on vet.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to be saving up the money to go to this vet. I talked to them for an hour and really like them. They highly approve of the raw diet, It is one thing they recommend. 

Their Office call includes the physical exam at $45
Heart worm test is $21.50
Titer testing for Rabies is $160, but they do recommend the three year shot because it is not accepted by the government and vaccination.
The Titer for all the other shots in one is $45
They have no Initial fee.
A full Senior blood panel (including more than the Junior) is $125, a Junior full blood panel is $63.

I'm going to give them a try.


I'm also going to look into the other dog club that was reccomended!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow...vet prices are great compared to here. I've been researching strongly to making the switch over to a holistic vet. My vet has informed me he will not provide services any longer not even allergy meds unless Yogi has his yearly vaccinations. He refilled his meds last week and informed me that was my last until he comes in. Bye Bye...


As for the agility classes...they are the same price here...along with being able to use the facilities to train anytime.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> For 10 acres with all the equipment, I guess lessons must be cheaper in Ohio than in Montana...


Since it is a club we pay only one club membership fee a year of 80 dollars a year for a single member and 100 dollars for family. You'll get huge discounts if you donate your time like CGC test are 2 dollars. If you don't want to pay the fee the following year you can always sign up to teach classes if you believe you have the ability to do so. They'll probably make you assistance instructor but that still counts as teaching. It isn't all perfect but it is a club so you can speak up if there is anything at all that you don't like. 

They offer full agility competitions right at the center. You'll be trained by a lot of the same judges who are going to hosting the events. Giving your location it isn't at all close to you. But I believe there is another location that is closer to you. 



Makovach said:


> I'm going to be saving up the money to go to this vet. I talked to them for an hour and really like them. They highly approve of the raw diet, It is one thing they recommend.
> 
> Their Office call includes the physical exam at $45
> Heart worm test is $21.50
> ...


Those prices sound really awesome. I know where Bridget is going for her yearly physical. I personality have had a hard time finding a vet. I don't like the push of antibiotics as solution for every little problem. Lets treat the problem instead of a broad spectrum of problems. Stay away from the other holistic vet in Columbus. I wouldn't recommend that guy to anyone. He charges much more and shouldn't ever have been considered as a holistic vet.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a good price for agility. Do you happen to have a link to their webpage? I too would wonder a bit about the knowledge/qualifications of the instructors.

Agility classes here are more like: $165/6 weeks for a foundations class and it goes down in price as you move up in levels...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Wow...vet prices are great compared to here. I've been researching strongly to making the switch over to a holistic vet. My vet has informed me he will not provide services any longer not even allergy meds unless Yogi has his yearly vaccinations. He refilled his meds last week and informed me that was my last until he comes in. Bye Bye...
> 
> 
> As for the agility classes...they are the same price here...along with being able to use the facilities to train anytime.


Do you mean the club prices? Or the 90 dollars for 8 weeks. And 90 dollars for 8 week isn't bad at all. I would just want more out of my 90 dollar investment. For example, this year Bridget is going to be doing some official scent training. Agility. And a few other things I've been interested in trying out. All covered under the membership fee. I believe they offer herding as well. 



CavePaws said:


> Wow, that sounds like a good price for agility. Do you happen to have a link to their webpage? I too would wonder a bit about the knowledge/qualifications of the instructors.
> 
> Agility classes here are more like: $165/6 weeks for a foundations class and it goes down in price as you move up in levels...


It would make sense that the price would go down. Our foundation classes have a lottery system. If your not in the first run then they will for sure put you in the second. As you get higher in rank there is a little less demand. But since they are into competitiveness of agility the demand will always be high.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I stand corrected...the following link is info in our area and cost...http://www.gcoc.net/agilityclasses.

There is another facility that offers 6 beginner classes to agility for $80.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> Since it is a club we pay only one club membership fee a year of 80 dollars a year for a single member and 100 dollars for family. You'll get huge discounts if you donate your time like CGC test are 2 dollars. If you don't want to pay the fee the following year you can always sign up to teach classes if you believe you have the ability to do so. They'll probably make you assistance instructor but that still counts as teaching. It isn't all perfect but it is a club so you can speak up if there is anything at all that you don't like.
> 
> They offer full agility competitions right at the center. You'll be trained by a lot of the same judges who are going to hosting the events. Giving your location it isn't at all close to you. But I believe there is another location that is closer to you.
> 
> ...


I'm wanting to get Annie and Tucker both CGC certified. 

I also forgot to mention that the full blood pannels (sr and jr) include a hw test in the price.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Wow...vet prices are great compared to here. I've been researching strongly to making the switch over to a holistic vet. My vet has informed me he will not provide services any longer not even allergy meds unless Yogi has his yearly vaccinations. He refilled his meds last week and informed me that was my last until he comes in. Bye Bye...


Wow. That's just hateful. What does he care whether Yogi has shots or not?


----------

